# Skunk map



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

how about doing a skunk map 
i live in bedfordshire and i have 3 of them


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in Dronfield I have two :flrt:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

bjc said:


> how about doing a skunk map
> i live in bedfordshire and i have 3 of them


 Ermm you have two one of them is mine


----------



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> Ermm you have two one of them is mine


 
but they all live with me you know feed them clean them out etc 
and yours is the one thats most trouble and eats all the food

*anyway lets get back to a skunk map any part of the U* *K*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have a skunk and we are in salford :flrt:

meet Domino, sittin on his puffs pillow


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im in halifax west yorkshire 

i have 4 here at mo picking number 5 up soon :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

bjc said:


> how about doing a skunk map
> i live in bedfordshire and i have 3 of them


Nice looking skunks, coats looks in good condition and some nice fluffy tails too. 

We're in North Devon


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dominos tail is pathetic! :lol2: though he is gettin whiter, im gunna get him tail extentions i think hehe


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dominos tail is pathetic! :lol2: though he is gettin whiter, im gunna get him tail extentions i think hehe


He looks like an ickle angel sat on his pink cushion :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

africa said:


> He looks like an ickle angel sat on his pink cushion :lol2:


ill get a pic of his tail for you tomorrow, its pathetic!!!! a rat has a bushier tail than he does! :lol2:

edit: and hes no angel, that was taken when he was exhausted after his rampage round the house and the estate!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Hertford. 2 skunks. No more needed, thanks very much!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Hertford. 2 skunks. No more needed, thanks very much!!


 
so not adding anymore in soon ?:lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

No way. Feeding time already has to be supervised and Hershey constantly put back by her own bowl instead of pushing Oreo off hers. I couldn't do it with 3!!

Mind you, we are planning to move them out to a shed when the weather gets warmer, and the ferrets too (we want our spare room back!!) so maybe then....!!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

We live in Chesterfield and have one skunk, Tatty the suicidal one:lol2:

Have tried to but pic up but don't know how sorry:notworthy:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Add another 3 to the list in Telford, Shropshire.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and 10 here in lincolnshire.. plus the odd guest here and there...

you can add another two for lincolnshire too thinking about it, as a lady 5 miles from me has a couple..

and add one in the chippenham sort of area too.. another friend with one down there...

N


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I need to stop visiting this part of the forum cos i'm now seriously considering getting a skunk! After i have got my APH that is. When i first joined this forum i only had a cat and a tortoise, Now i have 2 cats, a tortoise and a russian dwarf hamster and the kids want a rabbit each.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmmm rabbits eh...

(guess who has 3 to 4 week old baby bunnies at the moment.. and only an hour or so from you!!!)

N


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know i saw your other thread and i have been avoiding it LOL! 

I don't have a hutch or anything atm though! Plus i don't drive!


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Add one chunky skunk in essex to the map, would like to put a pic up but i dont seem to be allowed to yet!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

suz&deano said:


> Add one chunky skunk in essex to the map, would like to put a pic up but i dont seem to be allowed to yet!


oooh another skunkite  welcome fellow person who no doubt has had their life stolen :2thumb:!

do you have a photobucket account? if you load the pic on there, you could link back to here?

N


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

"welcome fellow person who no doubt has had their life stolen " ha ha!! i was creeping around earlier so as not to wake him up again!! so funny.
i will try photobucket, thank you for advice!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 1 skunk...George and I live in Dorset. 1 is enough for me :0)


----------

